# best route of obtaining citizenship?



## americonsfinest

Lets say I love Italy and would like to gain citizenship there currently as an American. 

I am well aware of the route where if you have an italian grandparent (who didn't renounce citizenship) you can claim it that way. 

well the good news is I have an italian born grandmother. The bad news is she naturalized in America before my dad was born back in the 50's. I went through the whole process of paying USCIS to look up her naturalization date (she is currently deceased) and they provided me with a file number, dates, and a fee to obtain official copies of naturalization documents. I never paid the fee but I'm assuming its as good as a done deal she naturalized therefore automatically "forfeiting" her citizenship in italy which is the stupidest law ever...love how they changed that in the 90's and its not retroactive. 

If i wished to "naturalize" in italy I read some places the time needed to reside in italy is shortened quite significantly from 10 years to 2 or 3. Does anyone know the latest law in regards to this? 

I have searched in the internet high and low and cannot find anything about people successfully naturalizing this route with an italian ancestor. 

In addition, what are the actual requirements for naturalizing? What would be the best route to do this? I have an american BA with a couple years experience (my degree is vague...not anything crazy like engineering or sciences) 

Im just looking for any insight into what the iTALIAN government is looking for in regards to granting citizenship through naturalization and what the best route would look like.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## NickZ

The government isn't looking for anything with that type of naturalization.

You would need to live in Italy for the required period. Two years Art 4 paragraph C



> se, al raggiungimento della maggiore eta', risiede legalmente
> da almeno due anni nel territorio della Repubblica e dichiara, entro
> un anno dal raggiungimento, di voler acquistare la cittadinanza
> italiana.



Obvious problem you need to legally live in Italy. From the sounds of it you're young. Short of getting offered a job I can't imagine how you'd live here.


----------



## NickZ

BTW when dual citizenship was made legal people where offered the possibility to reclaim their Italian citizenship. Might not have helped you but your Grandmother could have reclaimed it fairly easily .


----------



## americonsfinest

NickZ said:


> The government isn't looking for anything with that type of naturalization.
> 
> You would need to live in Italy for the required period. Two years Art 4 paragraph C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious problem you need to legally live in Italy. From the sounds of it you're young. Short of getting offered a job I can't imagine how you'd live here.


Thanks for the reply. 

What if i own an online business? any visas or routes for residing there legally?


----------



## accbgb

americonsfinest said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> What if i own an online business? any visas or routes for residing there legally?


No.

The reason you don't read anything about people having gone this route is because it is so darned hard to make it work.

You have to reside *legally* in Italy for the required amount of time. Unless you can obtain a work visa (incredibly difficult, unless you are like, literally, a rocket scientist or something) or are super wealthy, there is pretty much no way to do it.

You'd have a better chance of somehow proving your grandmother lied on her application for US citizenship, thus voiding her naturalization.

Hmmm...

I wonder if anyone has ever tried going that route...


----------



## americonsfinest

accbgb said:


> No.
> 
> The reason you don't read anything about people having gone this route is because it is so darned hard to make it work.
> 
> You have to reside *legally* in Italy for the required amount of time. Unless you can obtain a work visa (incredibly difficult, unless you are like, literally, a rocket scientist or something) or are super wealthy, there is pretty much no way to do it.
> 
> You'd have a better chance of somehow proving your grandmother lied on her application for US citizenship, thus voiding her naturalization.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> I wonder if anyone has ever tried going that route...


lol the contempt in your post is palpable. 

With an attitude like yours I'm sure 99% of everything that comes your way is impossible. 

Why do you even post here honestly if your so jaded/bitter? I just see so many of your types that visit these boards with nothing else to add except negative nonsense. seems like a waste of your time honestly.

Arrivederci!


----------



## accbgb

americonsfinest said:


> lol the contempt in your post is palpable.
> 
> With an attitude like yours I'm sure 99% of everything that comes your way is impossible.
> 
> Why do you even post here honestly if your so jaded/bitter? I just see so many of your types that visit these boards with nothing else to add except negative nonsense. seems like a waste of your time honestly.
> 
> Arrivederci!


I apologize if the tone seemed harsh; that was certainly not my intent.

I simply wanted to point out that it is extremely difficult to do what you want to do. Italy does not offer a visa that works for your situation; that's simply the way it is. And, without a visa, you cannot legally stay in Italy for more than 90 days out of any 180 day period, thus making it impossible to do the "become a naturalized citizen after two years" thing. As I said, this is why you can't find any postings by people who have successfully gone that route - because it is nearly impossible to make it work.

And I was half-serious concerning your grandmother's naturalization. First, invest the extra $25 or so and get copies of the actual documents; maybe you'll find that the dates really are in your favor.

If that doesn't pan out, you will need to do what nearly every other person who dreams of La Bella Vita in Italia - pound the virtual pavement and try to find someone who will offer you a job in Italy and be willing to do the required paperwork to get you that visa. Optionally, find a US-based company with operations in Italy and see if you can't eventually get transferred there.

Another option (that, frankly, I have never seen stories of success, either) is https://www.usajobs.gov/. These are listings of government jobs - often on military bases - throughout the world, including in Italy.


----------



## PauloPievese

accbgb said:


> Another option (that, frankly, I have never seen stories of success, either) is https://www.usajobs.gov/. These are listings of government jobs - often on military bases - throughout the world, including in Italy.


A friend's totally unskilled daughter got a job at a commissary on a U.S. naval base in Naples; it is possible. She stayed a couple of years, married an Italian, and started pumping out bambini.
:flypig:


----------



## accbgb

PauloPievese said:


> A friend's totally unskilled daughter got a job at a commissary on a U.S. naval base in Naples; it is possible. She stayed a couple of years, married an Italian, and started pumping out bambini.
> :flypig:


I hesitate to add that -


Those jobs very often do not last two or more years, and thus it could prove to be a waste of valuable time if the goal is to remain long enough for the "naturalize after two years of legal residence"
More importantly, I'm not entirely sure that those jobs - on a US Military Base - qualify one for residenza, which would be a key component to the "...years of legal residence" requirement. I know for certain that those jobs are not open to dual citizens (specifically, anyone who holds Italian citizenship).


----------



## spepper222

americonsfinest said:


> well the good news is I have an italian born grandmother. The bad news is she naturalized in America before my dad was born back in the 50's.


Hi, it doesn't sound hopeful. My wife and I are expats in Italy, we moved here just over 3 months ago. Now, my wife's grandparents immigrated to US from Italy, and while her grandfather naturalized before her mother was born, her grandmother naturalized AFTER her mother was born. However, it was so long ago, that back then only the paternal line was valid! That law was changed in the 40's, but, as in your case, it too was NOT retroactive. So my wife heard of a law firm that challenges these cases in the court in Rome, and they usually win in this scenario. So we hired them, and so far they've been great. Unfortunately, you're not in exactly the same shoes, but I'm no legal expert (and neither are 99% of the people on this forum), so I'd advise you to get in touch with them and see if you have any legal basis. Because, as you've seen in the other replies and on your internet searches, it's way more difficult than you might think it should be. Even taking the EASY route to residency was like being put through the ringer. I'm also born and raised US, but am a dual UK/US citizen by virtue of my parents being British. So I have an EU passport (at least until Brexit!). Theoretically this is about as easy as it gets - free movement within the EU - but no - it was still quite a challenge to obtain residency. And I'm retired and self-sufficient. Best of luck! 

Coco Ruggeri & Associates
Adriana Maria Ruggeri Law Firm
3773 E Cherry Creek North Drive, ste 575
Denver, CO - Colorado 80209-3825


----------



## accbgb

spepper222 said:


> americonsfinest said:
> 
> 
> 
> well the good news is I have an italian born grandmother. The bad news is she naturalized in America before my dad was born back in the 50's.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it doesn't sound hopeful. My wife and I are expats in Italy, we moved here just over 3 months ago. Now, my wife's grandparents immigrated to US from Italy, and while her grandfather naturalized before her mother was born, her grandmother naturalized AFTER her mother was born. However, it was so long ago, that back then only the paternal line was valid! That law was changed in the 40's, but, as in your case, it too was NOT retroactive. So my wife heard of a law firm that challenges these cases in the court in Rome, and they usually win in this scenario. So we hired them, and so far they've been great. Unfortunately, you're not in exactly the same shoes, but I'm no legal expert (and neither are 99% of the people on this forum), so I'd advise you to get in touch with them and see if you have any legal basis. Because, as you've seen in the other replies and on your internet searches, it's way more difficult than you might think it should be. Even taking the EASY route to residency was like being put through the ringer. I'm also born and raised US, but am a dual UK/US citizen by virtue of my parents being British. So I have an EU passport (at least until Brexit!). Theoretically this is about as easy as it gets - free movement within the EU - but no - it was still quite a challenge to obtain residency. And I'm retired and self-sufficient. Best of luck!
> 
> Coco Ruggeri & Associates
> Adriana Maria Ruggeri Law Firm
> 3773 E Cherry Creek North Drive, ste 575
> Denver, CO - Colorado 80209-3825
Click to expand...

You raise a good point. There was a time when an Italian woman who married an American male automatically gained American citizenship and lost her Italian citizenship.

Some of those cases have been fought, and I believe won, in Italian courts on the basis that her loss of Italian citizenship was involuntary.

Once again, the original poster needs to determine the exact date and nature of grandmother's naturalization.


----------



## ShariB

spepper222 said:


> Hi, it doesn't sound hopeful. My wife and I are expats in Italy, we moved here just over 3 months ago. Now, my wife's grandparents immigrated to US from Italy, and while her grandfather naturalized before her mother was born, her grandmother naturalized AFTER her mother was born. However, it was so long ago, that back then only the paternal line was valid! That law was changed in the 40's, but, as in your case, it too was NOT retroactive. So my wife heard of a law firm that challenges these cases in the court in Rome, and they usually win in this scenario. So we hired them, and so far they've been great. Unfortunately, you're not in exactly the same shoes, but I'm no legal expert (and neither are 99% of the people on this forum), so I'd advise you to get in touch with them and see if you have any legal basis. Because, as you've seen in the other replies and on your internet searches, it's way more difficult than you might think it should be. Even taking the EASY route to residency was like being put through the ringer. I'm also born and raised US, but am a dual UK/US citizen by virtue of my parents being British. So I have an EU passport (at least until Brexit!). Theoretically this is about as easy as it gets - free movement within the EU - but no - it was still quite a challenge to obtain residency. And I'm retired and self-sufficient. Best of luck!
> 
> Coco Ruggeri & Associates
> Adriana Maria Ruggeri Law Firm
> 3773 E Cherry Creek North Drive, ste 575
> Denver, CO - Colorado 80209-3825


Hello! I also have a grandmother who was born in Italy and never naturalized. We are working with Adriana Ruggeri to help with the court actions to get citizenship. Can you please let me know your experience with them? It looks like it has been 2 years, were you able to complete the process? It has been very hard to find any reviews of her, and they just keep asking for more money. Feels a little sketchy. How much did you pay to complete the process? Any advice or experience would be so helpful!!


----------



## Italia-Mx

If you have an Italian grand-parent but are not eligible to be recognized jure sanguinis because your grand-mother was no longer Italian when your father was born, you would be entitled to an expedited path to Italian citizenship via naturalization in three years. This would require you to live in Italy the entire three years while not being permitted to work (not even remotely). Unless you can obtain a visa from an Italian consulate in the USA that would allow you to work during the three years, it would be very difficult to try to obtain Italian citizenship this way -- and this is why it's not a normal course of action that people in your same situation take -- and believe me, there are thousands of them who do not qualify to be recognized because of cases similar to yours. The Italian law that allows citizenship to be passed down to subsequent generations has everything to do with the actions that were taken by your immigrant ancestors. Some of them left their descendants a gift and some of them didn't.


----------



## cbriantx

Hi Shari - I am similar to you in that I am using my grandmother in a court case. Did Ruggeri help you with gathering the documents and get the apostille and translation for the them? I found this post when I was Googling that law firm after seeing someone on Facebook recommend them. I've seen a lot of other attorneys recommended but this was the first time I saw her name come up. I do have almost all of the original documents ordered and ready to go, so that might help speed up my process. The other attorneys I've seen are based in Italy.



ShariB said:


> Hello! I also have a grandmother who was born in Italy and never naturalized. We are working with Adriana Ruggeri to help with the court actions to get citizenship. Can you please let me know your experience with them? It looks like it has been 2 years, were you able to complete the process? It has been very hard to find any reviews of her, and they just keep asking for more money. Feels a little sketchy. How much did you pay to complete the process? Any advice or experience would be so helpful!!


----------



## corndog

americonsfinest said:


> Lets say I love Italy and would like to gain citizenship there currently as an American.
> 
> I am well aware of the route where if you have an italian grandparent (who didn't renounce citizenship) you can claim it that way.
> 
> well the good news is I have an italian born grandmother. The bad news is she naturalized in America before my dad was born back in the 50's. I went through the whole process of paying USCIS to look up her naturalization date (she is currently deceased) and they provided me with a file number, dates, and a fee to obtain official copies of naturalization documents. I never paid the fee but I'm assuming its as good as a done deal she naturalized therefore automatically "forfeiting" her citizenship in italy which is the stupidest law ever...love how they changed that in the 90's and its not retroactive.
> 
> If i wished to "naturalize" in italy I read some places the time needed to reside in italy is shortened quite significantly from 10 years to 2 or 3. Does anyone know the latest law in regards to this?
> 
> I have searched in the internet high and low and cannot find anything about people successfully naturalizing this route with an italian ancestor.
> 
> In addition, what are the actual requirements for naturalizing? What would be the best route to do this? I have an american BA with a couple years experience (my degree is vague...not anything crazy like engineering or sciences)
> 
> Im just looking for any insight into what the iTALIAN government is looking for in regards to granting citizenship through naturalization and what the best route would look like.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback


Don't sweat citizenship, it's overrated. Look into a self-employment visa if you have a business, or plan to start a business. You can only apply during a certain window and they only allow so many of them per year, so plan ahead and get all your ducks in a row, cross your t's and dot your i's as thoroughly as possible, and see where it goes. You'll need to show a decent amount of money in the bank, I'd say at least $20k(US). And if you're serious, don't give up. There are other paths to living in Italy, perhaps through Spain or Portugal. If you really want it, you'll make it happen. Search around and read a lot about all the paths, get creative, then pick the path you think you can tackle.


----------



## Dreamin' of Italy

ShariB said:


> Hello! I also have a grandmother who was born in Italy and never naturalized. We are working with Adriana Ruggeri to help with the court actions to get citizenship. Can you please let me know your experience with them? It looks like it has been 2 years, were you able to complete the process? It has been very hard to find any reviews of her, and they just keep asking for more money. Feels a little sketchy. How much did you pay to complete the process? Any advice or experience would be so helpful!!


May I ask how they (Adriana Ruggeri) have helped you? I would like to work with them also to obtain my citizenship. Thank you


----------



## AnneyN73

*Hi everyone!  I haven't seen a reply, so please, can someone who has worked with Coco Ruggeri & Associates give an honest review? I too cannot find any reviews on them and I want to make sure that I work with a reputable firm that doesn't nickel and dime you. Thank you so much!*


----------



## SaltySawyer

AnneyN73 said:


> *Hi everyone! I haven't seen a reply, so please, can someone who has worked with Coco Ruggeri & Associates give an honest review? I too cannot find any reviews on them and I want to make sure that I work with a reputable firm that doesn't nickel and dime you. Thank you so much!*


----------



## SaltySawyer

Good afternoon, 
I recently have hired the firm. I live in the state of Washington. One of their offices is located in Colorado. The attorney herself is in Italy. She has credentials to work both in Colorado and in Italy. So far, my experience has been good. The people in the office here are taking care of all of my documentation, birth certificates, etc. from the United states. The other attorney is taking care of all of my Italian documentation. They responded quickly, and opened a Dropbox for communication. You can see all of the requirements listed and then the documentation as it is accumulated. I can tell you that the United States is very slow with documentation right now. Call it covid or whatnot but it's very slow. However the documents that I have received appear in Dropbox and can be seen immediately. The documentation for Italy, all the requests have been sent and we are just waiting on there government to respond. As far as getting my appointment with the consulate here, they are so backed up, although they keep trying to make an appointment I have not received one yet. So far, this has been my experience with them. And I can say that it sure saves me a lot of headache. After I gave them the initial information of who I am, driver's license, passport etc. which is needed for the request of documents, I can just let it go and they worry about all the headaches. I tried for 2 years to try to get documentation, and this just really is better for me. Oh they are also a flat rate. no hidden fees. They will also tell you upfront if they think you qualify. They don't string you along, then say oh oopsie... They asked a bunch of questions up front before ever giving me a contract, just to make sure I qualified for dual citizenship.


----------



## AnneyN73

SaltySawyer said:


> Good afternoon,
> I recently have hired the firm. I live in the state of Washington. One of their offices is located in Colorado. The attorney herself is in Italy. She has credentials to work both in Colorado and in Italy. So far, my experience has been good. The people in the office here are taking care of all of my documentation, birth certificates, etc. from the United states. The other attorney is taking care of all of my Italian documentation. They responded quickly, and opened a Dropbox for communication. You can see all of the requirements listed and then the documentation as it is accumulated. I can tell you that the United States is very slow with documentation right now. Call it covid or whatnot but it's very slow. However the documents that I have received appear in Dropbox and can be seen immediately. The documentation for Italy, all the requests have been sent and we are just waiting on there government to respond. As far as getting my appointment with the consulate here, they are so backed up, although they keep trying to make an appointment I have not received one yet. So far, this has been my experience with them. And I can say that it sure saves me a lot of headache. After I gave them the initial information of who I am, driver's license, passport etc. which is needed for the request of documents, I can just let it go and they worry about all the headaches. I tried for 2 years to try to get documentation, and this just really is better for me. Oh they are also a flat rate. no hidden fees. They will also tell you upfront if they think you qualify. They don't string you along, then say oh oopsie... They asked a bunch of questions up front before ever giving me a contract, just to make sure I qualified for dual citizenship.


Thank you so much for the in depth review! I actually feel a lot better about contacting them. I, too, prefer someone else to deal with the headache. I did contact the consulate in Chicago and they are running 2 years behind for appointments, and they won't make your appointment for 2023 until you have all of the documentation. Perhaps while on vacation in Sicily, when it's deemed safe, it would be faster to apply for citizenship there. I'll have to ask. Again, thank you for your response!!!


----------



## meredith.opat

AnneyN73 said:


> Thank you so much for the in depth review! I actually feel a lot better about contacting them. I, too, prefer someone else to deal with the headache. I did contact the consulate in Chicago and they are running 2 years behind for appointments, and they won't make your appointment for 2023 until you have all of the documentation. Perhaps while on vacation in Sicily, when it's deemed safe, it would be faster to apply for citizenship there. I'll have to ask. Again, thank you for your response!!!





SaltySawyer said:


> Good afternoon,
> I recently have hired the firm. I live in the state of Washington. One of their offices is located in Colorado. The attorney herself is in Italy. She has credentials to work both in Colorado and in Italy. So far, my experience has been good. The people in the office here are taking care of all of my documentation, birth certificates, etc. from the United states. The other attorney is taking care of all of my Italian documentation. They responded quickly, and opened a Dropbox for communication. You can see all of the requirements listed and then the documentation as it is accumulated. I can tell you that the United States is very slow with documentation right now. Call it covid or whatnot but it's very slow. However the documents that I have received appear in Dropbox and can be seen immediately. The documentation for Italy, all the requests have been sent and we are just waiting on there government to respond. As far as getting my appointment with the consulate here, they are so backed up, although they keep trying to make an appointment I have not received one yet. So far, this has been my experience with them. And I can say that it sure saves me a lot of headache. After I gave them the initial information of who I am, driver's license, passport etc. which is needed for the request of documents, I can just let it go and they worry about all the headaches. I tried for 2 years to try to get documentation, and this just really is better for me. Oh they are also a flat rate. no hidden fees. They will also tell you upfront if they think you qualify. They don't string you along, then say oh oopsie... They asked a bunch of questions up front before ever giving me a contract, just to make sure I qualified for dual citizenship.


----------



## Lnjwilbur

spepper222 said:


> Hi, it doesn't sound hopeful. My wife and I are expats in Italy, we moved here just over 3 months ago. Now, my wife's grandparents immigrated to US from Italy, and while her grandfather naturalized before her mother was born, her grandmother naturalized AFTER her mother was born. However, it was so long ago, that back then only the paternal line was valid! That law was changed in the 40's, but, as in your case, it too was NOT retroactive. So my wife heard of a law firm that challenges these cases in the court in Rome, and they usually win in this scenario. So we hired them, and so far they've been great. Unfortunately, you're not in exactly the same shoes, but I'm no legal expert (and neither are 99% of the people on this forum), so I'd advise you to get in touch with them and see if you have any legal basis. Because, as you've seen in the other replies and on your internet searches, it's way more difficult than you might think it should be. Even taking the EASY route to residency was like being put through the ringer. I'm also born and raised US, but am a dual UK/US citizen by virtue of my parents being British. So I have an EU passport (at least until Brexit!). Theoretically this is about as easy as it gets - free movement within the EU - but no - it was still quite a challenge to obtain residency. And I'm retired and self-sufficient. Best of luck!
> 
> Coco Ruggeri & Associates
> Adriana Maria Ruggeri Law Firm
> 3773 E Cherry Creek North Drive, ste 575
> Denver, CO - Colorado 80209-3825





AnneyN73 said:


> Thank you so much for the in depth review! I actually feel a lot better about contacting them. I, too, prefer someone else to deal with the headache. I did contact the consulate in Chicago and they are running 2 years behind for appointments, and they won't make your appointment for 2023 until you have all of the documentation. Perhaps while on vacation in Sicily, when it's deemed safe, it would be faster to apply for citizenship there. I'll have to ask. Again, thank you for your response!!!


Hello! I’ve been in contact with Elena from the law firm you mentioned and I’m wondering if you have any success or comments about the process?


----------



## Lnjwilbur

Any update you could share? I’m thinking of going this route.


----------



## Lnjwilbur

spepper222 said:


> Hi, it doesn't sound hopeful. My wife and I are expats in Italy, we moved here just over 3 months ago. Now, my wife's grandparents immigrated to US from Italy, and while her grandfather naturalized before her mother was born, her grandmother naturalized AFTER her mother was born. However, it was so long ago, that back then only the paternal line was valid! That law was changed in the 40's, but, as in your case, it too was NOT retroactive. So my wife heard of a law firm that challenges these cases in the court in Rome, and they usually win in this scenario. So we hired them, and so far they've been great. Unfortunately, you're not in exactly the same shoes, but I'm no legal expert (and neither are 99% of the people on this forum), so I'd advise you to get in touch with them and see if you have any legal basis. Because, as you've seen in the other replies and on your internet searches, it's way more difficult than you might think it should be. Even taking the EASY route to residency was like being put through the ringer. I'm also born and raised US, but am a dual UK/US citizen by virtue of my parents being British. So I have an EU passport (at least until Brexit!). Theoretically this is about as easy as it gets - free movement within the EU - but no - it was still quite a challenge to obtain residency. And I'm retired and self-sufficient. Best of luck!
> 
> Coco Ruggeri & Associates
> Adriana Maria Ruggeri Law Firm
> 3773 E Cherry Creek North Drive, ste 575
> Denver, CO - Colorado 80209-3825


Hello! Have you had luck with Adriana Ruggeri? I'm just thinking about starting the process with her but not a lot of reviews other than VERY recent reviews on Google. Would love to hear more about your experience if possible. Thanks! Lori


----------



## Lnjwilbur

SaltySawyer said:


> Good afternoon,
> I recently have hired the firm. I live in the state of Washington. One of their offices is located in Colorado. The attorney herself is in Italy. She has credentials to work both in Colorado and in Italy. So far, my experience has been good. The people in the office here are taking care of all of my documentation, birth certificates, etc. from the United states. The other attorney is taking care of all of my Italian documentation. They responded quickly, and opened a Dropbox for communication. You can see all of the requirements listed and then the documentation as it is accumulated. I can tell you that the United States is very slow with documentation right now. Call it covid or whatnot but it's very slow. However the documents that I have received appear in Dropbox and can be seen immediately. The documentation for Italy, all the requests have been sent and we are just waiting on there government to respond. As far as getting my appointment with the consulate here, they are so backed up, although they keep trying to make an appointment I have not received one yet. So far, this has been my experience with them. And I can say that it sure saves me a lot of headache. After I gave them the initial information of who I am, driver's license, passport etc. which is needed for the request of documents, I can just let it go and they worry about all the headaches. I tried for 2 years to try to get documentation, and this just really is better for me. Oh they are also a flat rate. no hidden fees. They will also tell you upfront if they think you qualify. They don't string you along, then say oh oopsie... They asked a bunch of questions up front before ever giving me a contract, just to make sure I qualified for dual citizenship.


Hello,
Have you had success with Coco Ruggeri? Were you able to get your citizenship by now?


----------



## RickATL

SaltySawyer said:


> Good afternoon,
> I recently have hired the firm..... Oh they are also a flat rate. no hidden fees. They will also tell you upfront if they think you qualify. They don't string you along, then say oh oopsie... They asked a bunch of questions up front before ever giving me a contract, just to make sure I qualified for dual citizenship.


I began working with this firm about 3 months ago. It appears you began working with them almost a year ago. I would be interested in "comparing notes" or at least hearing your experiences so far. My early impressions match yours; I like the flat rate and they were responsive and have things well organized in the DropBox folders. My case really isn't complex so I am trying to get a handle on how quickly the process of requesting documents and so forth should go. (There was a flurry of activity initially but it seemed to drop off...but again, it's early on).

Thanks for any comments you might have on updating your experience with this firm.


----------



## Balance101

Can anyone going the route of jus sanguinis give me an approximate cost of having a company do it for you? My grandparents were born in Naples and my father was born in the US before they naturaliized. Thanks!


----------

